# Grub.

## bRR1

Ciao,

Sono arrivato alla configurazione di "grub.conf".

Considerato che gentoo è su hd esterno, cosa dovrei mettere al posto di "(hd0,0)", considerando che il device esterno è /dev/sdc??

Ho provato (hd2,0) come mi hanno detto in chat, ma non funge.

----------

## cloc3

se, nell'istante in cui grub si attiva, digiti il tasto c, accedi ad una shell minimale nella quale puoi provare tutti i comandi che vuoi.

se invece digiti il tasto e, accedi ad un ambiente nel quale puoi modificare temporaneamente le linee di comando esistenti.

----------

## mattylux

questa e una guida per fare un po di chiarezza http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRUB

per riguardo la numerazione delle partizioni si suddivide tra partizioni primarie e logiche. partizioni primarie sono da 0 , 1 , 2,  3  poi la parizioni logiche che inizia Es sda5  e sara (hd0,4) 

per esempio la mia root e sda7 E nella tabella lo nominata (hd0,6)  quindi devi controllare la partizione come viene chiamata sdc5 sdc6 etc..  e fai riferimento a quello che ti ho scritto e alla guida sul link che ti ho postato. 

E come prima cosa fare un cd /boot per vedere come si chiama il tuo kernel-2.6 o vmlinuz etc..

----------

## bRR1

in boot c'è un file che si chiama kernel, ma quella parte del menù è apposto. Mi interessa quel discorso.

Se il mio hd esterno ha una sola partizione, /dev/sdc1, dovrei mettere (hd0,1) giusto?

----------

## k01

no, (hd0,1) indica sda2. sdc1 dovrebbe essere effettivamente (hd2,0), poichè il primo numero indica il disco, il secondo la partizione

----------

## bRR1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub> root (hd2,0)
> 
> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
> ...

 

Bho...

Non funge. (naturalmente nel file grub.conf ho messo (hd2,0))

----------

## mattylux

ma hai qualche altro sistema installato? oppure stao installando gentoo da solo, in un HD esterno?

perche' se hai gentoo da solo sdc1 

root (hd0,0)  quindi 

```
grub

grub>root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit
```

[/code]

----------

## bRR1

no, ho ubuntu su hd interno insieme a bt4 su un'altro esterno.

----------

## mattylux

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> no, ho ubuntu su hd interno insieme a bt4 su un'altro esterno.

 

ubuntu e backtrack 4 è quindi??

----------

## cloc3

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> no, ho ubuntu su hd interno insieme a bt4 su un'altro esterno.

 

quando vuoi avviare da disco esterno, quale grub utlizzi?

quello del disco rigido interno o quello del disco esterno (ordinando il boot da usb alla bios)?

in genere, la denominazione dei dischi definta da boot può cambiare a seconda del punto dei vista. ovvero a secondo dell'ordine in cui la bios presenta i dischi a grub. per evitare confusioni, io lascio sempre dei file spia vuoti nelle partizioni di boot.

per esempio, nella partizione di boot del disco rigido puoi aggiungere un file che si chiama internalHd e su quella del disco esterno uno che si chiama usbHd. dalla linea di comando di grub, dopo il comando root hd0, esegui un find di test.

----------

## devilheart

non è che devi sistemare anche device.map?

----------

## Deus Ex

Stai per caso usando Grub2?

----------

## bRR1

Allora, ho sull'interno ubuntu, su un'esterno bt4 e su un'altro gentoo. Grub c'è in tutti gli hd. Quello che vorrei fare è un collegamento tra il grub dell'interno e il grub dell'hd di gentoo.

----------

## ciro64

Su un hdd esterno la cosa migliore penso sia quella di utilizzare gli UUID sia per grub.conf che per fstab.

Controlla:

```

# blkid -g && blkid
```

gli identificativi dei vari volumi.

Sostituisci quindi le voci /dev/sdXY con l'opportuno uuid in grub.conf ed in fstab.

Sarà necessario usare genkernel in quanto occorrerà l'intramfs per il supporto di questa funzionalità.

----------

## matthew_s

hai risolto percaso??

Secondo me la soluzione ideale sarebbe quella di creare un altra partizione di 200 MB cmq non di grandi dimensioni, usata per il boot, che quindi racchiuderà i vari kernel, dei tre sistemi che tu utilizzi

----------

